# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  استفاده از Sql server 2012 براي Sharepoint 2010

## esteghamat

سلام
آيا كسي تجربه اي در نصب و استفاده از sql server 2012 براي Sharepoint 2010 دارد ؟
آيا توصيه مي كنيد ؟ 
يا توصيه شما همان Sql server 2008 R2 است؟
متشكر

----------


## anasiri

سلام
sql server 2012 کار با آن راحته فرق زیادی با 2008 نداره فقط پیشرفته تره.
ازش استفاده کنید بهتره .
موفق باشید.

----------

